# Just fell in love with a Syrian hammie



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

I was at Petco earlier today, getting a new cage to add to Aragorn's bin cage and of course, I was looking at their rodents. All of them were hiding except for this boy! 







Usually, I don't care much for Syrians because of their smell but this little dude is just too cute! He looks like a rat and I honestly thought he was a super small, pudgy rattie at first glance! He's also got two perfectly round, perfectly aligned dots on his back, too.
I'm currently making another bin cage as fast as possible so I can go back and get him by the end of the week!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

awe! I have two and they are quiet smelly but males tend not to be as bad. He does look like mini rat though so cute! I hope you are able to get him. Also sense you said you havn't ever been really into them heres a few tips on trust training.

for the first day let your hammie settle into the cage talk to him, maybe read to him, sing to him so he is used to your voice. Over the next few days work with treats and getting him to take them from your hand then when he does that slowly work towards picking him up. Shw him your nt scared of him. All hamsers I have had I have trained in a week. I find the trick is not backing down when they show signs of fighting back I pull my hand away if they go to bite, But really it is all in not showing your scared also talking to him while doing all of this works so hes used toy uor voice. Syrian hamsters live alone they will attack each other or kill the other because they are teritorial. 

Theres some information even though you didn't ask for it. lol just trying to be helpful


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I actually thought it was rat! I was getting ready to tell you you were wrong.  He's quite the cutie. I would get him if I could.  Good luck with little wattie!


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> awe! I have two and they are quiet smelly but males tend not to be as bad. He does look like mini rat though so cute! I hope you are able to get him. Also sense you said you havn't ever been really into them heres a few tips on trust training.
> 
> for the first day let your hammie settle into the cage talk to him, maybe read to him, sing to him so he is used to your voice. Over the next few days work with treats and getting him to take them from your hand then when he does that slowly work towards picking him up. Shw him your nt scared of him. All hamsers I have had I have trained in a week. I find the trick is not backing down when they show signs of fighting back I pull my hand away if they go to bite, But really it is all in not showing your scared also talking to him while doing all of this works so hes used toy uor voice. Syrian hamsters live alone they will attack each other or kill the other because they are teritorial.
> 
> Theres some information even though you didn't ask for it. lol just trying to be helpful


I hope so too! They usually sell within a few weeks but I'm hoping to go back in 2 days, even if his cage isn't ready I have a spare travel cage I can keep him in for a day or two until I finish making his permanent home! 
Thanks for the info, too! I have experience with dwarf hamsters so I feel semi-prepared hehe 




ratsaremylife said:


> I actually thought it was rat! I was getting ready to tell you you were wrong.  He's quite the cutie. I would get him if I could.  Good luck with little wattie!


Right? I think that's part of the reason I fell in love so quickly, too. Thanks!


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Aww! If we are allowed to direct people to other forums, HamsterHideout is a great one. I think the minimum floor space is 360 square inches, and protein should be somewhere between 18-22%. That's so sweet of you to get him! He is so cute!

Any names picked out yet?


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

RexRat said:


> Aww! If we are allowed to direct people to other forums, HamsterHideout is a great one. I think the minimum floor space is 360 square inches, and protein should be somewhere between 18-22%. That's so sweet of you to get him! He is so cute!
> 
> Any names picked out yet?


Awesome, thanks! I've been searching for a hamster forum for the longest time! 

I was thinking about naming him Eomer, to keep with my Lord of the Rings theme for pet names!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I just rescued a Syrian hammy...I was orginally looking for a home for her because we have a lot of pets already & I figured she was just over our limit...but I have grown quite fond of her & considering all that she went thru shes actually quite sweet  I've finally got her to take treats from the palm of my hand & she even climbs on my hand & licks it...just working on her feeling comfortable being properly held [she can jump surprisingly high!]
Shes a cutie tho, she likes to just sit on her hind legs watching everything so curiously...hope your boy is still there waiting for you.


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

i really like syrians and hes cute for sure!


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwe! He is adorable! I think I would take him home too. I have a sweet spot for hams, got 2 of them my self.  Mine dont really apreciate having ratty siblings though.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Aww, I love that name! Good luck with him! You got lucky with him - and he's lucky with you!


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

Just got back from Petco— I bought him! He's so cute and super mellow, I can't wait to start interacting with him!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe yay 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad he was still there!!! ;D


----------



## wafflerat (Jun 24, 2013)

Awwww he looks exactly like my female ham ham!


----------

